
How 2K Killed Irrational Games – By Anonymous - rinesh
https://hackernoon.com/how-2k-killed-irrational-games-a09d8865fd8b#.n17gpload
======
Pica_soO
One needs too manage ones CEOs well, give them some bike-sheds to paint.

